# plaster allergy?!



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 25, 2009)

hey guys, just noticed where ive had my plasters on my heels for the past however long...its really red and itchy, Is this a plaster allergy? And what can I do to make the itchiness go?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2009)

It could be. It happens to me as well, if I'm wearing one for a few days. The only things I can suggest are to take them off at night and to try and find some hypoallergenic ones.


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

they dont allow your skin to breath properly so if you leave them on too long that will happen.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 25, 2009)

What type of plasters are causing the problem? Allergy to zinc oxide adhesive is fairly common - that's the type of adhesive in stretchy Elastoplast, for example. Part of the problem is that zinc oxide tape / plasters retain water when they get wet - the only solution to that is a hair dryer, which I don't possess, but fortunately, my skin doesn't protest. Compeed type plasters are specifically intended to be left on for several days, so may be more suitable, but it all depends on your own skin.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 26, 2009)

I know many people who are alergic to plasters, you can get zinc free ones from most places (I've seen them in superdrugs and boots), or you can ask the pharmacist to suggest something.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 26, 2009)

I am also allergic to plasters, even hypoallergenic plasters give me a rash after a while.


----------

